# Ingersoll 200 leaf sweeper



## subido (Feb 15, 2016)

Well hi there, hoping I've posted this in the correct place 
Anyway, first post here. So please be gentle.
I have an Ingersoll rand towing leaf sweeper. Never had a problem until now. The wheels have stopped turning, refuses to go forward, but will go backwards. Any body have any ideas!?!? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy subido,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

The drive wheels on your leaf sweeper have a ring gear on the inner circumference of the wheel. Plastic or nylon teeth. You may have stripped some of the teeth which jams/prevents forward motion. Or maybe there is something stuck in the sweeper? You'll just have to take the wheels off and check it out.

There is a "ratchet" assembly that allows it to go backward freely but locks it for drive forward. Make sure you get it oriented right when reassembling or it won't work right.


----------



## subido (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to answer. ☺
I've taken the wheels off, there was a lot of crud inside, now nice and clean. However, my wheels still don't want to go forward!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you post pics?
Maybe just gum up,try WD40 or something in that line ( couple times good heavy spraying let set than do it again) before taking a part.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Flip your sweeper upside down so the wheels are "up". The broom/sweeper should rotate very freely in one direction, and engage the drive wheels in the other direction. You should be able to turn the wheels easily by rotating the broom.

As Thomas said, oil the bearings to free them up.


----------



## subido (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok, Ive got pictures somewhere on my phone, ill try to down load later.
Turned it up side down, the brushes will roatate in one direction, but not the other. Is it worth taking the brushes off to see if there is anything jamming the mechasism ? And how do i do that lol.
As far as i can tell all bearing have been well oiled/lubricated.


----------



## subido (Feb 15, 2016)

Right, I've done as Thomas suggested, given all working parts a good oiling, then left it until today. Looks like my wheels a a turning. I intend to give it a whizz around this weekend. Wish me luck ☺


----------

